# Help - wanting to work in the US



## coleman5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello all 

Basically, i'm 22 years old and graduated university with a Bachelors degree in July 2009, I have thus far gained no further experience in relation to my degree and have worked at bars and now working in a Bank/Mortgage centre.

My friend who was on the same course as me in university moved to Los Angeles last year on a J-1 visa and now I want to follow suit.

Ive been looking at the different types of visa, but still have a few questions to ask.

1) Would i qualify for a J-1 visa considering I graduated over (only just over) 12 months ago?

2) If not what is the type of visa I should be looking for? (H1B or H2B)

3) What avenues should i take or are there any recommended sites I can use in trying to obtain a visa.

I'm looking at flying out early May 2010 - my friend is willing to provide accomodation and also trying to find a job offer for me with his company - can he do this? and what will he have to do?


I appreciate my questions are a bit varied however I have trawled through many websites in trying to find these answers and all seem to contradict the other.
I found this forum and thought someone could give me some proper answers - without the fear of anyone asking for "consultation fees"!

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Many thanks

Coleman5


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I assume your friend is enrolled in a US college/university or a work&travel program.
Have you read the stickies in this forum? They are a good start for your research.
You can continue your education in the US provided you get accepted at a college/university and get approved for the proper visa. You can go the route work&travel; depending on your background there is diversity lottery; marriage and investment. I very much doubt that a US employer will be interested and able to sponsor you for H1B given your education/professional experience you posted here.


----------



## coleman5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah he got his through the work America programme, however since I am no longer a student and graduated over 12 months ago I don't think I am eligible for Work America programme.
I would think you're right with regards to the H1B visa - I mean it sounds highly unlikely that US employers would go through the hardship of sponsoring me wen they could get perhaps a more capable US citizen to do the job.
The work/travel option is the route that sounds most appealing - what visa would I need for this?

Thanks very much for the info, and I'll be sure to check the stickies when I get home from work.

But just to be certain: can I get a J-1 visa if I am a non-student ad graduated over 12months ago?

Many thanks

Coleman5


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

coleman5 said:


> But just to be certain: can I get a J-1 visa if I am a non-student ad graduated over 12months ago?


Hot from the US State Department website Exchange Visitors : 

_>>The exchange visitor (J) nonimmigrant visa category is provided for persons who are approved to participate in exchange visitor programs in the U.S., under provisions of U.S. immigration law. This means that *before you can apply at a U.S. Embassy or Consulate for a J visa, you must first apply, meet the requirements, and be accepted for one of the Exchange Visitor Program categories through a designated sponsoring organization.* If you are accepted as a participant in an exchange program, the sponsor will provide you with information and documents necessary to apply for the J visa to enter the U.S. <<_

If your friend is on a J-1 visa, he is part of a qualified exchange program. Find out which one and see if you meet the requirements for it. If not, find another program. If you hunt around a bit on the State Department website, I believe there is a listing of approved exchange programs. (Or there was last time I looked.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coleman5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> If your friend is on a J-1 visa, he is part of a qualified exchange program. Find out which one and see if you meet the requirements for it. If not, find another program. If you hunt around a bit on the State Department website, I believe there is a listing of approved exchange programs. (Or there was last time I looked.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Ok so I checked with my friend and he definitely got his through the Work America programme which is run by BUNAC - I contacted them directly and explained my circumstances and unfortunately there is no way I can participate in that particular programme as I graduated over 12months ago (only just but rules are rules  )

I took your advice and looked on the state department website, but again nothing seemed to make sense in terms of what exactly am I eligible for and how to go about doing it.

Ive also sent a letter off to the US Embassy in London to see if they can help (long shot but what the hell)

My friend is still working on trying to secure a job offer for me but he says its difficult because I would need a sponsor?
He also recommended I contacted some companies in Los Angeles (this is where he works and where I want to work also) and see if I have any luck doing that- is this a good idea??


Its just so frustrating because I fall out of the Work America eligibilty literally by a couple of weeks and i'm worried i'm never going to get to work in the States

Any more suggestions would be welcome and I appreciate the effort made already.

Kind regards

Coleman5


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

coleman5 said:


> Its just so frustrating because I fall out of the Work America eligibilty literally by a couple of weeks and i'm worried i'm never going to get to work in the States


What do you mean by Work America Eligibility?


----------



## coleman5 (Jul 27, 2010)

twostep said:


> What do you mean by Work America Eligibility?


To qualify for the Work America programme you have to either be a full-time student or have graduated within 12months of applying/starting the programme.

As i am no longer a student, and the gact I graduated just over 12months ago, i dont qualify for that particular programme


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

coleman5 said:


> To qualify for the Work America programme you have to either be a full-time student or have graduated within 12months of applying/starting the programme.
> 
> As i am no longer a student, and the gact I graduated just over 12months ago, i dont qualify for that particular programme


Thank you. 
Have you looked into BUNAC? They offer some volunteer work for non-students. There is also a group called Out Year UK but I have never spoken with someone who participated in their programs.
As far as a visa for regular employment - I see no way:>(


----------

